# Bindings for Never Summer Heritage



## Thundercatz (Sep 13, 2010)

I just picked up the Heritage and now I would like to get some bindings to go with it. What are some good freeride bindings that are not ultra stiff? I am looking for something relatively comfortable. Would something like the K2 Drone work with the Heritage?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats on the board.

I will jump in and make some suggestions before anyone else...

If you're keen on K2 and have to have an auto binding, then I think the Drone might be a good selection. If you aren't so concerned with the auto binding, then the 

K2 Formula's would be a good selection(or sonic if the new board has left you on a budget).

I've had a good run out of my Burton CO2's, but the triad would be stiff enough as well.

Have heard good things about the Flux SuperTitans as well.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Union Force.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Another choice: Rome Targas


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Thundercatz said:


> I just picked up the Heritage and now I would like to get some bindings to go with it. What are some good freeride bindings that are not ultra stiff? I am looking for something relatively comfortable. Would something like the K2 Drone work with the Heritage?


the 2011 k2 drone would be a good choice


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

When the local shops finally stock neversummer, I'm planning on getting a herritage and probably flux feedbacks to go with it, though was also considering ride spi's, rome targas, k2 auto drones or evers, will probably depend on what shop and current deal they'll give me hehe


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Another choice: Rome Targas


+1 Mine should be arriving tomorrow...stoked to try out the ICant beds.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

The blue Union Forces will look good on the Heritage. Solid binding too.


----------



## Thundercatz (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks everyone for your suggestions. I just picked up the k2 drone, hopefully i made the right choice. I was torn between the drones and targas.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Let us know how it goes


----------

